# A/C Relay for 2003 Altima - Where to get?



## trancedude (May 21, 2006)

Hi All, 

I have a faulty A/C relays (x2) in my 2003 Altima 2.5S, I tried looking for the parts on the net and cannot find anything, the Nissan PN# is 284B7AL505. All part shops I called told me that only Nissan Dealers will have these, unfortunately Nissan Dealers are trying to sell me the whole Box or Kit or whatever they call it for $700 with a bunch of parts I don't need! Considering a relay is $50 at most, that is insane. If anyone knows where to get these I would appreciate the info, I am sure I am not the only one with bad A/C relay.

TIA

TD


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Perhaps you could try a junkyard. Get one out of a total. That's what I did with a few parts for mine.


----------



## trancedude (May 21, 2006)

WATSON1 said:


> Perhaps you could try a junkyard. Get one out of a total. That's what I did with a few parts for mine.


Yup tried that, unfortunately junkyards throw away these parts when they chop the cars (the whole box is thrown out) plus not that many altimas in junkyards (yet).


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's strange. Place I went had 7 or 8 and they were complete, not chopped.


----------



## victech (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi.I have 5 brand new relays available.The cost is $50.00 each plus shipping.I just posted a new thread today making these available for sale.These relays will also work for the fuel pump,ecm and throttle control.They will only fit 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5L.Thanks.I can be contacted at [email protected].


----------



## MR_Hunter (Jun 10, 2011)

trancedude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a faulty A/C relays (x2) in my 2003 Altima 2.5S, I tried looking for the parts on the net and cannot find anything, the Nissan PN# is 284B7AL505. All part shops I called told me that only Nissan Dealers will have these, unfortunately Nissan Dealers are trying to sell me the whole Box or Kit or whatever they call it for $700 with a bunch of parts I don't need! Considering a relay is $50 at most, that is insane. If anyone knows where to get these I would appreciate the info, I am sure I am not the only one with bad A/C relay.
> 
> ...


Where is the relay located. I have a 2002 2.5S and I have a different relay according to the parts I've looked up on Napa, Autozone, etc websites (they all come up with the same part) and I can not find the relay that looks like the one they have pictured. I see several like the one that fits your car though. Maybe my car is a late 2002 model that switched over to the 2003 type relay?
I really need help my AC is not working and it is hot

Thanks


----------

